# Western Flyer Photo Album.



## jd56

Keeping in line with the "Photo Album" reference idea, lets start with this one 1967-69 Sabre Flyer
Thanks for the help getting this one Scott (wrongway).

The seat, grips and pedals are incorrect.






Here is the rear rack tailight lens which is correct











Ahhhhhh.... and now what makes this bike unique from all the rest. The metal "Owleyes" bezel


----------



## wrongway

I may have to post mine here soon as it is almost 'done'.  Scott


----------



## kngtmat

Nice, the only Western Flyer I have here is a 90's I believe Roadmaster built Grand Trophy that uses beach cruiser balloon tires which wouldn't go in the middleweight section anyways.


----------



## wrongway

Ok, that little pile of parts by the pink bucket in the upper left of the top picture finally turned into this. I still need: original pedals, tanks, and rear light. Mostly done, though.


----------



## jd56

*60's Sonic Flyer*

I found this 60's Sonic Flyer picture. Looks to be all original, except for the tires. Also here is the tank front view


----------



## krateman

wrongway said:


> Ok, that little pile of parts by the pink bucket in the upper left of the top picture finally turned into this. I still need: original pedals, tanks, and rear light. Mostly done, though. View attachment 61018View attachment 61019View attachment 61020View attachment 61021View attachment 61022



Wrongway, nice bike but the pics, ...not so much. 1st pic is in the shade and 2-4 are far away. #5 is nice.


----------



## krateman

JD, really nice Sonic. Anymore pics of Western Autos? How would that bike sell for? Is this a Huffy-made bike?Is that seat original?I love the stripes on it.


----------



## jd56

*Strato Flyer*

Been awhile since this thread has been active. But, as all the Brand / Model photo albums are so supposed to help those that need to know what it is supposed to look like and help with identifying a model, here is another model.

This is an almost all original (wrong seat, pedals, and grips) 1965 Western Flyer "STRATO FLYER". It is also missing the rear rack dome light assembly.
One of Western Flyer's (Murray built) Chromed framed variant to the Sears Spaceliner. Most likely only available through the Western Auto retailer.

Hope this helps with those in search of what a Strato Flyer is supposed to look like.





















Added the rear tailight.


----------



## jd56

*Cosmic Flyer*

This is a 67 Cosmic flyer.

It has the painted frame and bare bones rear rack. 
Has the wrong seat and grips.






This a closeup of another (someone elses)  Cosmic Flyer but, posted here to show the headlight bezel.


----------



## Donja

*Golden Flyer*

1959 Special Anniversary Edition


----------



## jd56

Thanks for posting Donja.
You need my extra Western Flyer rear rack. It is off my parted out Cosmic Flyer. 

Here is the rack...let me know if you're ready to install the correct rack and remove the Schwinn one you presently have on the bike.


----------



## jd56

krateman said:


> JD, really nice Sonic. Anymore pics of Western Autos? How would that bike sell for? Is this a Huffy-made bike?Is that seat original?I love the stripes on it.




No the seat is not original. But, to help sell it, it looks good on the frame. (still for sale as of today).
The original seats is up for debate. It could have been the all black chrome belted style that were used on many Murrays from the 60s. Huffy made a very comfy pleated seat that also could have been equipped on the bike.
The bike was sold by Western Auto but, made by Murray (see the chainring slotted style). Murray produced many similar bikes with little variations in style (tanklight bezels, switch panels, rear racks, seats etc..
because there is no information on the Sonic Flyer that I can find, the correct off the showroom floor look is impossible to make a comparision as to what is correct.
I do know that these were equipped with the deluxe springer front fork as well, which I am presently trying to get back together.

Value???....because of this rare tank bezel (metal not plastic) this is a $200-250 bike in my opinion but, then again I'm bias.
As mentioned before, I have only seen 2 of these with this tank bezel, and I have both of them. I'm sure there others out there. 
But, in the realm of the common 60s Murray framed cruisers these would be considered a $150-$200 bike in great shape. the tank bezel is the added price increase factor on this one.


----------



## Donja

*Golden Flyer*

Minus the seat in those photos, have not added the new Golden Flyer saddle as of yet, waiting for nice new middleweight whitewall tires to add to the beauty!


----------



## jd56

*mid 60s Sabre fLYER....*

Now I had posted the only other Sabre Flyer I have ever seen in the first post of this Album. The first picture shows the mid 60s model with the springer fork, then it switches pictures to the truss rod late 60s model.

So here is the final restoration of the mid 60s one. Keep in mind these tanklights are extremely rare and if you find one I want to know about it please. The Owleyes bezel is a unique chromed metal bezel. 
This bike is just awesome for a 60s Murray tanklight. Still working on the lights head and tail. Painted the frame and rear rack. 

Very proud of this one.

Thanks Scott ( Wrongway) for finding and shipping this one to me sometime last year...
Long time between other projects to get this one done.

http://img.tapatalk.com
/d/13/09/22/edy9ajah.jpg


----------



## oldfart36

Original 1959 Golden Flyer, still has the original gold swirl seat, the bikes in great shape. I'm still looking for a front fender, and a new 50th decal for the downtube


----------



## jd56

oldfart36 said:


> Original 1959 Golden Flyer, still has the original gold swirl seat, the bikes in great shape. I'm still looking for a front fender, and a new 50th decal for the downtube




Love these external mounted lights on these Golden Flyers. 
Fender shouldn't be too hard to find, the decal is another story though. 
This Classic is still on my wish list.
Nice!!!!


----------



## jimhh

*Just aquired Western Flyer-Sonic Flyer*

Newly aquired 26" tank bike, can anyone give me any info about this? Is it original/correct, year it was made and by who, value?  Pic are not that great and I haven't had a chance to clean up the bike yet.  New to this site and any input is appreciated.


----------



## jd56

here is another of the same

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...stern-Flyer-Sonic-Flyer&highlight=sonic+flyer

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ern-Flyer-(Sonic-Flyer)&highlight=sonic+flyer

The condition of yours is rough and agree no more than a value of $50....if the battery tray is in good shape.


----------



## marius.suiram

*wrong posting, sorry*

sorry, wrong posting


----------



## Jennifer Parker

*Two 19?? Flyers in progress*

The white one is my mom's. I put a '79 troxel banana seat on it I found on ebay, and the tallest sissy bar I could find. My mom likes big sissies. The white is spray paint from a previous owner. They didn't paint over the WF on the chain guard so I know it was metallic bronze, and you can just make out the pinstriped lines down the fenders. It also had white on the head tube and a few inches down the frame tubes. I found a picture of one in the same original paint style, but a different color. The picture had no useful information though. The green is for Patty. I think hers is a galaxy flyer, and it's all original paint. I can't figure out how to decipher the murray serial numbers on them so I don't know how old they are. I'm working on it. At least they ride really smooth now.


----------

